

Ask HN: Virtual assistants/marketers for startups? - hyung

How common it is for small (bootstraped, ramen-profitable) startups to use virtual assistants for help with marketing and promotion?<p>Does anyone have any success stories or horror stories?<p>And do you have any recommendations on the best way to find someone? Elance, Craigslist, Solvate, etc? Or a friend of a friend?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same question posted just a day ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1483135>

See what others have said:
<http://searchyc.com/virtual+assistant?sort=by_date>

